# A tip for mixing cholestyramine......



## morning (Jun 8, 2000)

Hi!It seems as though a lot of you are giving cholestyramine a try, and I thought I would pass this tip along to you. The cholestyramine powder doesn't actually dissolve in water ( instead it becomes a suspension). Just mixing it with a spoon leaves chalky lumps of powder which are not very palatable. Instead,I put about 5 ounces of water in an 8 oz cup that has a tight fitting lid. Dump the packet of cholestyramine in, put on the top, and shake away. This really helps to get rid of any lumps~ still not really delicious, but it seems to really help! I know you can also get this med in a tablet form, and if that works for you~ great! The powder has worked for me for the past 6 months and I'm afraid to jinx my success!







Hope this helps!morning


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

Morning:When I was taking Questran, I discovered, virtually by accident, that, when mixed with soda water or Sprite, it seemed to dissolve very well. Pour hte Sprite into a glass and then SLOWLY add the Questran to it -- otherwise it can bubble up so much that it will overflow the glass.I found that it tasted much better with mixed with a carbonated beverage, too.echris


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2001)

Been away from this BB for many months now. Just happened to check it out tonight -- don't know why????.I've been taking cholestyramine for almost three years. It so solved my IBS that I'm off to other areas of concern now, and that's the reason I'm not active here any more!I kept recommending it to you guys, but practically no one ever paid any attention.Anyway: I mix the power with OJ (about 10 ounces) and SIP it--each time vigorously stirring it with a spoon before taking a swallow. And I'm "casual" about getting it down - sometimes takes 1/2 hour of sips (while getting ready for work, etc.)I don't think of it as yucky medicine -- but as refreshing OJ w/calcium, etc.At any rate, cholestyramine has been a savior to me, my mental state and my social life.Cheers, ZZ


----------



## MARK6331 (May 10, 2000)

I use a cup with a tight fitting lid, but I use CRAN-GRAPE(Ocean Spray) work great. I've been using Cholestyramine for almost a year now D not a problem anymore. I wolud like to get the word out about this drug, I know it would help millions!Mark8007###home.com


----------

